# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 8/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Poor windy weather slowed fishing a bit this past week, but overall fishing 
remains quite good. Anglers continue to catch walleyes with most all 
presentations. The most popular include trolling deep running cranks, 
shallower running cranks on leadcore, bottom bouncers with spinners, jigging, 
and slip bobbering. Trolling's been best in the Flats near the Gap, out from 
the Minnewaukan ramp, Mattern's Ridge, and the Stromme Addition area. For slip 
bobbering, the trees between Holy Bay and Patience Point, Monkey Ridge, and 
near the Mauvee have been the better areas. For jigging, try Patience Point, 
Bud Point, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points, Foughty's Point, and Birkland's Point. 
Spinners and bottom bouncers have been working well in the 14-25 foot areas in 
most parts of the lake. Better areas have been the old part of Pelican, 
Patience Point, Bud Point, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, the 5 Crows area, Stromme 
Addition, Foughy's Point, and Birklands Point. Pike continue to be caught 
along with walleyes. White bass action has been slow and hit and miss. Perch 
fishing continues to be quite good in Creel Bay and near the Casino, but the 
fish have been small compared to past years. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

